# Leupold Binoculars Review



## soggybottomboy (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is a video on my Leupold 10x25mm binoculars. I picked these up a couple years ago at Dick's Sporting Goods but they are available on Amazon.com. Everyone knows the quality of Leupold optics. Watch, enjoy, and please subscribe!

Link to product on Amazon.com


----------

